# Use of briquets or lump charcoal in electric smokers?



## jaybird1103 (Nov 7, 2013)

I was wondering if charcoal briquets or lump charcoal can be used in electric smokers along with the smoking wood? I know they can't in the Brinkmann Electric Smoker because they use lava rock, but can they be used in smokers like the MES, Smoky Mountain Series by Landmann, or Char-Broil Electric Smokers?


----------



## ralphed (Nov 7, 2013)

Smokin tex recommends putting a little charcoal in the box if you want a smoke ring on your brisket because it contains nitrates, which create the pinkish color. I think they're referring to lump, Never tried it. I just use very small amounts of wood chunks or chips in my 1400.

Someone more knowledgeable will help out, I'm sure.

ralphed


----------



## smoke happens (Nov 7, 2013)

I started using a briquet or two in my Smokin-It # 3 and noticed a difference in flavor that I enjoy. I never really noticed the ring showing up, but it does impart the charcoal flavor that I love. I use it on all meat now, I do not use it for cheese though.


----------



## ida tater (Aug 31, 2014)

I see this is nearly a year old post.  So Ralphed did you try the charcoal ?

I have a 1400 and am doing a brisket tomorrow. Because of the filler and additives in kingsford and such, I am guessing that they mean to use lump. I have a bag of royal oak lump going to try it tomorrow.


----------

